# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Zemra

## Fiori

*NITroshi969*
Moderator
Posts: 544
(2/12/02 4:05:00 pm)
Reply  Zemra
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Mund te me thoni disa nga simptomat e semundjes se zemres, si shfaqet?
A eshte pulsi i larte ose i ulet tregues i semundjes se zemres, dhe kush eshte kufiri normal i te rrahurave ne minute. 



*liliella*
Moderatore
Posts: 200
(2/13/02 2:26:00 pm)
Reply  zbulim 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
tani e zbulove ti se ato rrahjet monotone jane zemra jote. me mire te vazhdosh me iluzjonin se ke qenje qe akoma rriten brenda. 



*DDesigner*  
Demokrat i Flakte
Posts: 606
(2/14/02 9:52:04 am)
Reply  ....
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Ne rralle te pare rrahjet e zemres varen nga mosha qe jeni. Sa me i vjeter te jete njeriu aq me i pakte eshte # i rrahjeve te zemres. Po te shikosh nje femije 2 vjecar rrahjet e zemres jane nga 100-120 dhe po te shikosh ne anen tjeter nje person rreth te 20 normalja duhet te jete rreth 75-80. Lind pyetja cili u shmanget me shume semundjeve te zemres ai qe ka rrahje te larta apo ai qe ka rrahje te ula. Me mire eshte normalja ne rralle te pare, por ai qe ka rrahje te larta ka nje numer me te madh qe te rrezikoje te marre semundje se ai qe e ka te ulet, nuk them te pushoje zemra fare por psh. me mire do ishte 60-70 se 80-90 rrahje per/minute. Kjo pra varet nga mosha, dhe nuk do te thote ai qe eshte i vjeter dhe ka keto rrahje qenka me i parrezikuar nga semundjet. Pershendtje D^D. 



*doktori*
Doktori i Forumit
Posts: 12
(2/16/02 5:40:12 pm)
Reply  zemra eshte pompe
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Zemra duhet te dihet qe eshte nje pompe qe pompon gjakun. Dhe ne rastin e semundjeve te zemres kemi prishje te funksionit te saj si pompe. Dhe ne semundjet e semres ka rendesi si kur prishet ritmi, ashtu edhe kur prishen valvulat, ose kur prishet teresia e mureve te saj. Kur prishet ritmi kemi aritmite qe jane dy llojesh, me ritem te shtuar ose takikardite ose me ritem te ngadalesuar qe jane bradikardite. Po ashtu kur prishen valvulat zemra nuk funksionon mire si pompe dhe ne keto raste behen operacione te ndryshme per zevendesimin e tyre. Po ashtu nje lloj tjeter semundjeje te zemres jane edhe ato qe prishin muret e zemres sic eshte infarkti. Ne te gjitha keto raste duke mos funksionuar si pompe ajo nuk con dot gjakun ne te gjithe trupin, dhe keshtu nuk furnizohet organizmi me oksigjen edhe me lende ushqimore. Duke mos u furnizuar me to orgaizmi do te filloje te mos funksionoje si duhet. dhe ne semundjet e zemres do te kemi shenja si marrja e frymes, enjtje e kembeve, nxirje e buzeve, ose edhe dhimbje kur kemi infarkt per arsye se ndodh vdekje e nje pjese te murit te dhomave te zemres.
Stadi i fundit i semundjes se zemres eshte pamjaftueshmeria e zemres (insuficienca kardiake) ne te cilen zemra nuk e kryen funksionin e saj dhe njeriu behet invalid. Ne momentin kur kjo pamjaftueshmeri nuk mund te perballohet nga organizmi atehere organizmi vdes. 
Ne qofte se jeni te interesuar te flasim per grupe te vecanta te semundjeve te zemres ose edhe per infarktin qe eshte nje nga semundjet me te rrezikshme te zemres mund te pergjigjem ne baze te kerkeses suaj. 



*NITroshi969*
Moderator
Posts: 549
(2/16/02 6:41:08 pm)
Reply  Shume faleminderit
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Informacioni ishte me se i mjaftueshem, dhe njekohesisht shume i dobishem. Jam mese i qarte. Faleminderit te gjitheve. 



*Enip* 
Moderatore
Posts: 990
(2/28/02 11:28:14 am)
Reply  me qe jemi tek zemra
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Doktor,
a mund te na pershkruani shenjat e infarktit? Une di p.sh kur te kap nje dhimbje ne kraharor e shperndare kryesisht ne qender dhe disi nga ana e zemres e qe shoqerohet me mpirje krahu.

Po ashtu dua te di dhe mbi operacionin qe mos gaboj quhet "by pass", cfare ndihme i jepet nje te semuri nga zemra ne nje rast te tille? dhe sa jete te qete mund te beje nje njeri qe ka bere "by pass"?

faleminderit.! 


*Enip* 
Moderatore
Posts: 1075
(3/25/02 3:45:44 am)
Reply 
  Re: me qe jemi tek zemra
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 alooo

nga ka humbur doktori????

po pres pergjigjen e pyetjes mbi shenjat e infarktit dhe by passin por akoma skam marre pergjigje.

Doktor ju lutem a mundeni te me sqaroni? 
me respekt, Enip.



*Lulka*
Moderatore
Posts: 962
(3/25/02 5:24:14 pm)
Reply  myokardial infarkt
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Attak ne zemer ndodh kur furnizimi i pjeseve te zemres me gjak rrallohet apo pritet fare. Shkaqet qe e krijojne jane arterie te bllokuara nga grumbullime rezervash dhjami ose ndonje koagulim (mpiksje gjaku) ne ndonje prej arterieve koronare.


Nga shenjat me te hershme te infarktit (qe duhet te pasohen me kontroll te menjehershem tek mjeku) jane:


-Bllokim, shtrengim ose dhimbje ne kraheror per me shume se dy minuta (dhimbja nuk eshte e thene te jete pikerisht nen gjoksin e majte). Dhimbja mund te prezantohet graduale duke u shtuar. Fillimisht mund te jete ne formen e nje ndjesie te çuditshme, jo e shoqeruar me shume dhimbje, por me shume si shtrengim, si gulç a si ngerç ne kraheror.

- Dhimbje e forte, therese, marrje mendsh, renie te fiket, djerse, provokime te vjellash ose mungese mbushjeje me fryme.

-Dhimbje ose ndjesi e çuditshme ne nofulla ose krahe. Me termin e çuditeshme: kur duket sikur dicka nuk shkon si duhet, sikur ka kontraktim te lehte te muskujve ose gjymtyret nuk u binden plotesisht levizjeve instiktive, megjithese dhimbja mund te mos jete e pranishme.

Nje nga shkaktaret e shpeshte te infarkit myokardial eshte tensioni i larte i gjakut ose hypertensioni. 

*Bypass*

Mbeturina (teprica) Colesteroli grumbullohen ne arteriet koronare (qe qarkullojne gjakun brenda perbrenda zemres) duke krijuar nje shtrese (plaque) qe ngushton arteriet. Arteriet e ngushtuara nuk lejojne gjithe sasine e nevojshme te gjakut te shkoje ne zemer, duke provokuar keshtu krizat e zemres ose deri ne arrest kardiak. I vetmi test i sakte ne ditet e sotme per diktimin e bllokimit te arterieve koronare eshte angiograma kardiake.
Ne rastin e nje krize ne zemer, shpesh ndodh qe pjese nga muskujt e zemres te pushojne se funksionuari, pra vdesin. Kjo sjell dobesimin e funksionimin te zemres si nje pompe. Bypass i zemres eshte eleminimi (anashkalimi) i asaj pjese te arteries/venes qe eshte e bllokuar dhe nuk funksinon.
Gjate fazes se operacionit (anesthesi e plote dhe hapje e derrases se kraherorit), funksionin e zemres si shperndarese dhe kontrolluese te gjakut e merr persiper nje aparat mekanik i jashtem. Nderkohe, zemra ndalohet kimikisht qe te behet i mundur procedimi i operacionit. Nderkaq, pjese venash zakonisht nga kofshet ose pulpat, ose pjese arteriesh te lokalizuara ne derrasen e kraherorit (ne varesi te enes se bllokuar qe zevendesohet) perdoren per te zevendesuar (anashkaluar) seksionin e bllokuar dhe per te ndihmuar shtimin e sasise se gjakut qe ushqen zemren dhe ben te mundur funksionimin normal te saj. 

Pas procedures, pacientit i merr zakonisht nje kohe te konsiderueshme te rifitoje aktivitetin e perditshem. Gjate kesaj kohe pacienti mbahet nen vezhgim te plote, nje diete strikte dhe ushtrime e aktivitete fizike e mendore te lehta qe te bejne te mundur ambjentimin e zemres me "rutinen" e re. 

Nuk ka asnje garanci apo parashikim se c'mund te ndodhe me vone ne nje pacient qe i eshte nenshtruar me pare nje by-pass (apo 2 apo 3 apo n). Megjithese perderisa pacienti a nje histori me bllokime arteriore me pare, shkalla e rrezikut te rishfaqjes se nevojes jane me te larta sesa normalisht; ky eshte nje nga shkaqet e rregjimit te rrepte e kufizimeve ne ushqime e aktivitete tek pacientet qe i jane nenshtruar by-pass (shkaku tjeter eshte se merr nje fare kohe perpara se trupi dhe zemra te vendosin nje ritem te ri :-)

PS: Per t'u imagjinuar me mire funksionimi i bypass, hypni ne ndonje maje kodre a ndertese (ose helikopteri :-) dhe hidhini nje sy atyre rrugeve me via ducts qe ndihmojne ne rregullimin dhe monitorimin e trafikut. Tani imagjinoni ndonje aksident apo shkarje dhèu ne mes...
---------------------------------------------------------

Uffaaa, marre (pjeserisht) nga National Institute of Health / USA. Pjesa tjeter (ajo me gjuhe shqipe me te paster - jo si e perkthyer) nga leksionet qe jepte Sazani ne UT.



*Enip*
Moderatore
Posts: 1079
(3/26/02 3:23:19 am)
Reply  Re: myokardial infarkt
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Rrofsh Lulka per sqarimin! 
me respekt, Enip.



*Zani77*
Deputet
Posts: 122
(4/16/02 9:02:45 am)
Reply  Re: myokardial infarkt
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 o lulke kush sazan mi lal?sazan gabrani ai i anatomise?c'pune ka ai me infarktin?dhe po pate kohe na shkruaj edhe masat e menjehershme qe ndermerren ne raste te tilla.
zani,mjeku i burgut 



*doktori*
Doktori i Forumit
Posts: 23
(4/16/02 4:11:42 pm)
Reply  ifarkti i miokardit
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Kush folin per Sazanin me kujtoi fakultetin dhe vitet e atehereshme. Te gjitha te dhenat me lart per infarktin jane te sakta por dua te bej nje permbledhje te thjeshte.

Shenja kryesore e infarktit eshte dhimbja. Zakonisht mbas derrases se kraharit dhe qe shperndahet ne drejtimet qe u pershkruan me siper. Por shpesh dhimbja mund te ndjehet ne stomak dhe te mos shkoje ne mend fare per infarktin. Nga ana tjater jo cdo dhimbje ne kraharor eshte infarkt i miokardit. 
Ne disa raste si ne diabetin e sheqerit mund te kemi infark pa dhimbje.

By pass sic u tha me lart eshte zenendesimi i nje pjese te arterjes qe furnizon zemren me nje pjese vene qe zakonisht e marrim nga kemba. 

Ka edhe nje lloj operacioni tjeter ne zemer kur nuk ka ndodhur akoma infarkti por arteriet kane filluar te zihen nga arterioskleroze (ose si e permenden me lart ne gjuhen popullore dhjami. Ky quhet arterioplastike dhe brenda enes se gjakut futet nje si rjete ne forme tubi qe te mos lejoje zenien e metejshme te arteries. Por si eshte permendur mund te ndodhi perseri zenia dhe mbas kesaj rradhe kerkohet by-pass.

Megjithate shumica e pacienteve qe bejne by-pass shkojne mire, per nje jave shkojne ne pune dhe mund te kalojne shume vite te jetes se tyre. Une kam pasur paciente qe kishin bere by-pass para 20 vjetesh dhe ishin ne gjendje shume te mire.

Hej cme kujtove sazanin dhe fakultetin. Por kardiologjine e kam bere me Zabit Broken dhe Provimin ekam dhene me Sali Berishen. 

u vonova se nuk e kisha pare pyetjen.

Ndihma e pare qe mund te jape nje njeri eshte 

1. marrja e nje tablete aspirine (ta kafshoje ne goje). Ndenie shtrire dhe dergim urgjent ne spital. Ne qofte se ka ilace qe zakonisht i ka dhene kardiologu per dhimbje ne zemer duhet t'i marri (ato qe mbahen poshte gjuhes) dhe te shkoje direkt ne spitale. Ne qofte se gjendje eshte shume e rende dhe i semuri humb ndjenjat duhet bere ndihma e pare zemer mushkeri. Njeri te fryje ne goje, dhe tjetri te shtype gjaksin e te semurit per te vene ne pune zemren. Por per kete duhet te dish si ta besh dhe ta mesosh diku.


*Zani77*
Deputet
Posts: 127
(4/17/02 9:07:12 am)
Reply  daktorrit
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 o daktorro,kur e ke maru fakultetin ne tr ti mer daje? 


*Lulka* 
Moderatore
Posts: 1010
(4/18/02 11:58:55 am)
Reply  Re: daktorrit
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Sazani m'u kujtua se na tregoi njehere nje stomak 30 vjecari dhe nderthurjen e aortes me gabxerrin :-). "Ky djale, - na tha- Duket qe ka qene duhanxhi" Gishtat tregues dhe i mesit te Sazanit, teksa mbante aorten ne dore, ishin te dyllosur nga duhani me te dredhur qe pinte. "Mos me shihni mua, - tha- gishtat e mi jane te dyllosur nga formalina" hahahaaa

----------


## zemri

Vera dhe zemra
Shkencëtarët britanikë kanë gjetur arsyen përse vera e kuqe parandalon rrezikun e sëmundjeve të zemrës. Ata thonë se kjo realizohet pikërisht nga një lëndë kimike natyrore që ndodhet në verën e kuqe dhe që pakëson rrezikun e bllokimit të enëve të gjakut. Kjo substancë quhet Polifenols dhe ajo gjendet në lëkurën e rrushit të zi dhe të kuq. Pije të tjera alkoolike nuk e kanë një substancë të tillë. Studimin e kryen studjuesit e Institutit Studimor William Harvey të Shkollës së Mjekësisë dhe Dentistëve së Londrës dhe rezultatet e tij janë botuar në revistën Nature. 
Shkencëtarët thonë se zbulimi i tyre spjegon përse shumë njerëz nga Evropa Jugore hanë ushqime me yndyrë dhe përsëri kanë nivelin e ulët të kolesterpolit. Për shembull, në Francë, numri i njerëzve të sëmurë nga zemra është më i vogël se në Shtetet e Bashkuaar, edhe pse ndër ushqimet më të përdorura në Francë janë gjalpi, djathi dhe ushqime të tjera me përmbajtje të lartë kolesteroli. 
Kjo i shtyu shkenëctarët britanikë të studjojnë një tjetër ushqim të përdorur në Francë, verën e kuqe. Studime të tjera të mëparshme kanë arritur në konkluzionin se njerëzit që pijnë një sasi të kontrolluar alkooli mund të pakësojnë rrezikun e sëmundjeve të zemrës. 
Ekipi britanik i shkencëtarëve zhvilloi një eksperiment me qelizat e enëve të gjakut të lopëve. Ata studjuan ndikimin e njëzetë-e-tre lloje verërash të kuqe në qelizat e lopëve. Ata arritën në konkluzionin se polyphenoli nga të gjitha llojet e verërve të kuqe ndaloi prodhimin e një proteine të quajtur ednotelin-një. Kjo proteinë bën që qelizat e gjakut të zvogëlohen. Shkencëtarët mendojnë se endotelin-një lidhet me ngurtësimin e enëve të gjakut, që shkakton sëmundjet e zemrës. 
Shkencëtarët arritën në konkluzionin se ulja e nivelit të endotelinës lidhej me sasinë e polifenolit në verë. Vera e kuqe Cabërnet Sovignon ka përmbajtje të më të madhe të kësaj substance, pra edhe efekti i saj duket se është më i madh. 
Ekipi i shkencëtarëve britanikë bëri një eksperiment të ngjashëm me dy lloje të tjera vere, të bardhë dhe rozë. Këro verëra kishin sasi të vogël, ose nuk kishin fare polifenoli, ngaqë para se të prodhimit të kësaj vere, i hiqet lëkura rrushit. Kjo ishte dhe arsyeja që lloje verërash nuk ndikonin në nivelin e endotelinës. 
Shkencëtarët gjithashtu studjuan efektin që ka e lëngu i rrushit të kuq, pa përmbajtje alkooili. Ata arritën në konkluzionin se ky lloj lëngu ngadalësoi prodhimin e endolinës, por ishte shumë më pak i efektshëm se sa tek verërat e kuqe. 
Shkencëtartë thonë se njerëzit që pijnë verë, është mirë të pijnë verë të kuqe për të parandaluar rrezikun e sëmundjeve të zemrës.[

----------


## nerida

nje njeriu im i afert do te operohet kto dite dhe do te kryej kte OP(Bypass) dhe jam e interesuar te dija,qe ne shqiperi ky lloj op,ka ecur mire,pa probleme,apo ka ndodhur qe kan patur dhe komplikacione pacientat??

pres me padurim nje pergjigje
faleminderit

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

By passi tani mbahet si dicka qe ska sh problem.

Ka disa spitali qe e bejne. Por spitali gjerman mbahet si me profesionali tani, se amerikanit dhe hygeas, sikur Kane fillu me u shqiptarizu.

----------


## nerida

une jam ne merak,se me sa kam lexuar apo pare dhe fotot te ktij lloj operacioni,jam tmerruar,ishalla eshte ashtu si thua ti Xhuxhumaku.
neser ky i afermi im do behet operacion,por dua te di,sa mund te zgjasi ky operacion(si kohe)  sa ore????
faleminderit per info Xhuxhumaku :buzeqeshje:

----------


## broken_smile

zakonisht zgjat 3-4 ore. por varet edhe sa bypass duhet te beje. sherim te shpejte  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## nerida

> zakonisht zgjat 3-4 ore. por varet edhe sa bypass duhet te beje. sherim te shpejte


operacioni i zgjati 4 ore dhe cdo gje shkoi me sukses, sot doli nga reamanicioni dhe eshte ne dhome,ishte operacioni i par qe bente (bypass) ishalla nuk ka probleme ne vazhdim.
faleminderit shume  :buzeqeshje:

----------

